# SD-Karten als user schreibbar mounten mit systemd

## uhai

Ich habe LXQT laufen und eben festgestellt, das SD-Karten zwar automatisch gemountet werden, aber nur lesbar sind. Ich sollte dringend auch beschreiben können, habe mir die Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen und bin jetzt total konfus....

Wie sollte das theoretisch funktionieren mit systemd? Gibt es da ein Anleitung?

Für alle Fälle:

```
Portage 2.2.14 (python 3.3.5-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.8.4, glibc-2.20-r2, 3.17.8-gentoo-r1y x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-3.17.8-gentoo-r1y-x86_64-AMD_Phenom-tm-_II_X4_945_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16435004 total,  11439704 free

KiB Swap:   17414456 total,  17414456 free

Timestamp of tree: Thu, 07 May 2015 18:45:01 +0000

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.24 p1.4) 2.24

ccache version 3.1.9 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:          4.2_p53

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0

dev-lang/perl:            5.20.2

dev-lang/python:          2.7.9-r1, 3.3.5-r1, 3.4.1

dev-util/ccache:          3.1.9-r4

dev-util/cmake:           2.8.12.2-r1

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2

sys-apps/openrc:          0.13.11

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.6-r1

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13, 2.69

sys-devel/automake:       1.10.3-r1, 1.11.6-r1, 1.12.6, 1.13.4, 1.14.1, 1.15

sys-devel/binutils:       2.24-r3

sys-devel/gcc:            4.8.4

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 3.19 (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.20-r2

Repositories: gentoo kde qt x-overlay

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/lib64/fax /usr/lib64/libreoffice/program/sofficerc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt /var/lib/hsqldb /var/spool/fax/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5.5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -O2 -pipe -ggdb"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs ccache config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms splitdebug strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userpriv usersandbox usersync"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="rsync://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ http://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://de-mirror.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.wh2.tu-dresden.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo rsync://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ ftp://mirror.netcologne.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ rsync://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.halifax.rwth-aachen.de/gentoo/ ftp://sunsite.informatik.rwth-aachen.de/pub/Linux/gentoo http://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.spline.inf.fu-berlin.de/mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo ftp://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ rsync://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/gentoo/ http://ftp-stud.hs-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/"

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/kde /var/lib/layman/qt /usr/local/portage/overlay"

SYNC="134.147.32.114/download/gentoo-mirror/"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi akonadi alsa amd64 apache2 avi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdr cleartype cli corefonts cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dga divx dts dv dvd dvdr dvdread emboss encode exif fam fame firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gphoto2 gpm gps gtk gudev iconv introspection ipv6 java java6 javascript jpeg jpeg2k lcms ldap libnotify lm_sensors mad midi mjpeg mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg msn multilib ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nvidia ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pda pdf phonon png policykit ppds python qt3support qt4 qt5 quicktime raw readline scanner sdl session smp spell sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification subtitles svg syslog systemd tcpd threads tiff timidity truetype type1 udev udisks unicode upower usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis wavpack win32codecs wmf wxwidgets x264 xcb xine xml xpm xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="3dnow 3dnowext mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4a" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="de" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-5" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby19 ruby20" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Weitere Angaben kann ich auf Anfrage machen...

uhai

----------

## Schattenschlag

Dumme Frage auf der SD Karte ist der Schieberegler auf Schreiben oder Lesen gestellt ? (Also bei den großen SD-Karten gibts sowas...)

----------

## uhai

Ja, habe ich mehrfach überprüft. Außerdem habe ich das Problem mit allen SD-Karten und USB-Sticks. Anscheinend habe ich die Konfiguration verbaselt....

----------

## franzf

Wie wird der denn auto-gemountet? Udev-Regel? fstab-Eintrag? udisks?

Verwendest du lxqt-mount? Ist udisks installiert? udisks-automounter gibt es ja einige...

Ich verwende mittlerweile bashmount. Ist manuell, aber ich mag ehrlich gesagt kein automount  :Wink: 

----------

## Josef.95

Jup, ich würde mal schauen wie überhaupt mounted wird. Wird das das Laufwerk bzw das Dateisystem tatsächlich nur read-only mounted,

oder hat der User nur keine Rechte drauf zu schreiben?

----------

## bell

Welches Dateisystem ist auf der SD-Karte?

NTFS? => sys-fs/ntfs3g

EXT4? => chown user:users /mountpoint

----------

## uhai

Ich habe hier schon ziemlich viel rumprobiert. Inzwischen ist udiskie, udevil aund autofs installiert. autofs war schon vorhanden, evtl. durch lxqt...

```
 systemctl | grep mount

  proc-sys-fs-binfmt_misc.automount                                                                          loaded active waiting   Arbitrary Executable File Formats File System Automount Point

  -.mount                                                                                                               loaded active mounted   /

  dev-mqueue.mount                                                                                                loaded active mounted   POSIX Message Queue File System

  home-uhai-Fotos.mount                                                                                          loaded active mounted   /home/uhai/Fotos

  home.mount                                                                                                         loaded active mounted   /home

  media-GARMIN.mount                                                                                            loaded active mounted   /media/GARMIN

  media-sdc1\x2dusb\x2dMulti_Flash_Read.mount                                                         loaded active mounted   /media/sdc1-usb-Multi_Flash_Read

  run-user-1000.mount                                                                                             loaded active mounted   /run/user/1000

  sys-fs-fuse-connections.mount                                                                                 loaded active mounted   FUSE Control File System

  sys-kernel-debug.mount                                                                                         loaded active mounted   Debug File System

  tmp.mount                                                                                                           loaded active mounted   Temporary Directory

  autofs.service                                                                                                       loaded active running   Automounts filesystems on demand

  systemd-remount-fs.service                                                                                    loaded active exited    Remount Root and Kernel File Systems

```

/dev/sdc1 on /media/sdc1-usb-Multi_Flash_Read type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,noexec,noatime,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=0133,dmask=0022,codepage=850,iocharset=iso8859-1,shortname=mixed,utf8,errors=remount-ro)

[/code]

ro heißt doch read only? Wer allerdings dafür verantwortlich ist, weiß ich nicht.....

uhai

[code]mount

----------

## franzf

Da scheint udisks nicht beteiligt zu sein, denn das mountet nach /run/media/<USER_NAME>.

Ich denke, das ist entweder eine udev-Regel oder per fstab...

----------

## uhai

Nein, fstab ist nicht beteiligt...

```
/dev/sda1               /boot           ext3            noauto,noatime  1 2

/dev/sda3               /               ext4            noatime         0 1

/dev/sda5               /home           ext4            noatime         0 2

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/cdrom              /mnt/cdrom      auto            noauto,ro,user  0 0

# /dev/sdd1               /run/media/uhai/Sicherung  ext4  noauto,rw,user 0 2

/dev/sdb1               /home/uhai/Fotos  ext4          rw,user 0 2

```

Jetzt, wo du es erwähnst, ich hatte mal Wechselmedien unter /run/media/uhai...

Dann habe ich doch etwas verbaselt...

PS (11.05.2015): Habe etwas nützliches gefunden: https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Udisks

----------

